
If You’re Over 50, Chances Are the Decision to Leave a Job Won’t Be Yours - petsormeat
https://www.propublica.org/article/older-workers-united-states-pushed-out-of-work-forced-retirement
======
lorax
This seems like they developed their conclusion then went searching for data
to back it up. For example they only "considered only separations that result
in at least six months of unemployment or at least a 50 percent drop in
earnings from pre-separation levels." So anyone who found a new job before
resigning their position isn't counted, anyone who switched jobs to one with
more flexible hours but took less than a 50% pay cut isn't counted. They also
didn't compare this number for people both over and under 50 to see if age had
any relevance at all.

